# My new Buck 112 is late.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

I've been pacing the floor waiting for my new 112. The knife is in the link below.

As you folks know, I bought yet another Buck 112, which I believe is the superior design over the Buck 110. My reasoning for this knife is simple, I am starting to buy various folding knives that can "work for a living." The fancy (and expensive stuff) is starting to wear thin, and when I want to cut something, I do not need an heirloom.

I bought my latest (and as yet undelivered) 112 from Blue Ridge Knives. Like the pictured example, I bought mine in red, just to be different. You'll notice that this knife is a "manual" example, because I'm going to carry it on my belt where it's always handy.

I did make one modification to this EDC knife. The blurb on this knife was that it did not come in the traditional leather sheath. Well, for 44 bucks, what do you expect? I ransacked the knife closet and found a proper, leather 112 sheath, replete with a brass snap. Since I was waiting for the UPS driver, I polished the snap--you can see that below, as well.

After the red 112 gets here I'll take an afternoon or two to polish the edge, and square up Buck's usual grind abutting the ricasso--I think it makes the blade look cheap.

And for those who want one and only one durable folding knife, you cannot go wrong with the red handled 112 knives. I have a mini Pro-Tech automatic that costs three time as much. But in a pinch, I would reach for this 112, when it comes! LOL

https://www.discountcutlery.net/BU11282-Buck-112-Lockback-Pocket-Knife-Red-Bone_p_81781.html


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

The Tourist said:


> I've been pacing the floor waiting for my new 112. The knife is in the link below.
> 
> As you folks know, I bought yet another Buck 112, which I believe is the superior design over the Buck 110. My reasoning for this knife is simple, I am starting to buy various folding knives that can "work for a living." The fancy (and expensive stuff) is starting to wear thin, and when I want to cut something, I do not need an heirloom.
> 
> ...


You need to get a Schrade


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> You need to get a Schrade


I am a salesman, but I do not rep for Schrade.

That doesn't mean it's not a quality knife, I just don't sell them. But to be honest--as boy, biker and retiree--I have never broken a Buck. In fact, once sharpened they just have to be touched up.

I do have one criticism, and that's the front bolster on the Buck 110. I always felt that it was as slick as a bar of soap, and a real problem with using them out of doors in our winters.

I'd like to see the innovation of the "Buck 110B." That is, the same 110, but with the front bolsters of a 112, which is more like a finger choil.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

I've broke a buck. In the woods not at a store.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mad Trapper said:


> I've broke a buck. In the woods not at a store.


Yikes, I've never seen a broken Buck folder.

I believe they still have their guarantees, have you submitted a claim for replacement? I would be happy to help.


----------



## stevekozak (Oct 4, 2015)

Mad Trapper said:


> I've broke a buck. In the woods not at a store.


Me too. You use a knife hard, you are going to see what it is made of. If you just carry it around and occasionally cut a bit of rope or open a box, it might last forever.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Mine were usually used for hunting camps, making fuzzy sticks, and anything else that made my dad's two week outdoors vacations tolerable.

Then I turned 14. My dad let me drive the back-roads of the deep south to learn how to handle a car. My mom and younger brother were in the back seat, and my mom kept fidgeting. Then I saw her pull up the sleeve of my jacket, and she reached into my coat pocket. I heard a "click."

My mother said, "_Mio figlio, you brought a knife on vacation_?" My dad shot me a dirty look from the front passenger seat. Then again, my dad was English.

I said, "_Well, yeah mom, who knows where the knives of restaurants have been_."

My mom silently nodded, pressed the release, and folded the knife--a switchblade with a six inch blade. Being from the dark, north side of Milwaukee in the 1920s and 1930s, my mother had seen several of these knives whilst growing up in that ethnic ghetto...


----------

